# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Limestone pavers...who has used them??

## dastrix

Hi All 
Long time since Ive posted here but am back in the reno game. I have about 80sqm that requires paving of which about 24sqm will be on a concrete slab (laid, ready to go) thats used for a car port. The rest will be roadbase/river sand base around the house serving foot traffic only 
Im considering Hunterstones Flamed, tumbled, honed 30mm limestone french paver which looks great and ive grabbed a sample. 
Ive been warned its incredibly difficult to seal. We have a large gum that loves to drop leaves and crap so im concerned that the tanin etc from this would stain the paver. Further, the 'wet' look of the pavers after you hit them with water appeals to us as its darker and matches our retaining wall a bit nicer 
Can anyone comment on sealing against this kind of attack and also on the affect of tyre marks on pavers? Our intention is to use a DryTech product called Enhance Plus with Stain Proof to provide extra oil sealant. It claims it works on limestone exceptionally well however a installed has told me otherwise. I should state the car port area will be covered by a pergola, and most of around the house will eventually be too but at least for a year or so, there will be nothing around the house. 
Am i crazy to consider this product?? 
Open to other suggestions 
Here are some photos to assist  
Thanks!

----------


## dastrix

> Hi All 
> Long time since Ive posted here but am back in the reno game. I have about 80sqm that requires paving of which about 24sqm will be on a concrete slab (laid, ready to go) thats used for a car port. The rest will be roadbase/river sand base around the house serving foot traffic only 
> Im considering Hunterstones Flamed, tumbled, honed 30mm limestone french paver which looks great and ive grabbed a sample. 
> Ive been warned its incredibly difficult to seal. We have a large gum that loves to drop leaves and crap so im concerned that the tanin etc from this would stain the paver. Further, the 'wet' look of the pavers after you hit them with water appeals to us as its darker and matches our retaining wall a bit nicer 
> Can anyone comment on sealing against this kind of attack and also on the affect of tyre marks on pavers? Our intention is to use a DryTech product called Enhance Plus with Stain Proof to provide extra oil sealant. It claims it works on limestone exceptionally well however a installed has told me otherwise. I should state the car port area will be covered by a pergola, and most of around the house will eventually be too but at least for a year or so, there will be nothing around the house. 
> Am i crazy to consider this product?? 
> Open to other suggestions 
> Here are some photos to assist  
> Thanks!

  Lots of questions with very little reply!  :Frown:

----------


## johnc

Limestone is young marble and although I can't answer the question I'll give you some information from my experience. Marble will not hold a polish or sealer in an outside environment for very long. Marble will stain deeply and cleaners that work well on granite or basalt usually don't work well on marble. If this is natural limestone you can easily sand it or run a polishing stone over it to clean up surface marks. A cake of Solvol or a piece of cuttlefish with some water will easily remove minor marks. You will need to keep cleaning it but I would use it, make sure you don't pit the surface when water blasting blow the leave away weekly and accept that some stains and marks add character and appeal and don't try to keep it pristine stone looks best slightly "aged"

----------


## dastrix

> Limestone is young marble and although I can't answer the question I'll give you some information from my experience. Marble will not hold a polish or sealer in an outside environment for very long. Marble will stain deeply and cleaners that work well on granite or basalt usually don't work well on marble. If this is natural limestone you can easily sand it or run a polishing stone over it to clean up surface marks. A cake of Solvol or a piece of cuttlefish with some water will easily remove minor marks. You will need to keep cleaning it but I would use it, make sure you don't pit the surface when water blasting blow the leave away weekly and accept that some stains and marks add character and appeal and don't try to keep it pristine stone looks best slightly "aged"

  Thanks for the reply John. We are using honed and tumbled limestone pavers, they have weathered, aged and rough look to begin with covered in inperfections but it suits the look we like. 
I placed the order yesterday. 
I will keep the cleaning methods in mind. I think we will go with CSW Coatings stone enhancer as a sealer and just see how it lasts. Its relatively affordable and hopefully that helps in fending off leaf damage, tyre marks etc. Even if i need to do it once a year, its a fairly quick job i believe because you can spray, roll, paint etc it on.

----------


## dastrix

I used Apex paving with great success, here is a completed job photo

----------


## ChocDog

Looks great! Well done.

----------

